# BIOS wird verzerrt angezeigt, der Rest nicht



## julian35152 (14. September 2019)

Vorab:
Die Hardware Zusammensetzung macht kein Sinn, Ich Teste und Probiere einfach nur.

PC/Workstation: Fujitsu Celsius R670-2
Mobo: Fujitsu D2628-C1 Neustes Bios
CPU: 2x Xeon X5650
Graka: PNY RTX 2080ti Blower

Wenn ich Boote wird Bios und Bootloader etc. Verzerrt angezeigt. Windows und Systeminstallationen ganz normal!

Wenn ich dann eine PNY Quadro FX 1800 reinschmeiße, ist alles Normal.
Ich habe noch eine GT 710 im anderen Server, diese kan ich aber leider nicht mal ebend Ausbauen und Testen.


Meine einzige Erklärung ist:

Das Bios kommt mit dem PCIe 3.0 der RTX nicht klar und die Systeme schon.

Getestet wurde auf Folgenden AnschlÃ¼ssen:
Älterer Monitor mit DVI
Neuere Monitore mit HDMI und DP
4K TV HDMI

Ich habe zur Verdeutlichung 2 Bilder Gemacht, Zwar auf einem 21:9 aber auf den 16:9 ist es genau so! 
Windows    Windows.jpeg - directupload.net
Bios          Bios-Boot.jpeg - directupload.net

Villeicht weiß einer was das sein könnte? Oder es ist einfach wie ich Vermute!

MfG.


----------



## IsoldeMaduschen (14. September 2019)

*AW: Bios wird Verzerrt angezeigt, der Rest nicht*

Laut dem Handbuch Unterstützt dein Board kein PCI GEN 3
Siehe Fujitsu Celsius R670-2 - Support & Treiber, Handbuch, Datenblatt


----------



## julian35152 (14. September 2019)

*AW: Bios wird Verzerrt angezeigt, der Rest nicht*

Ja das weiß ich.
Deswegen ja auch die vermutung.


----------



## IsoldeMaduschen (14. September 2019)

*AW: Bios wird Verzerrt angezeigt, der Rest nicht*

Xeon X5650 & Radeon RX 470 - Bottleneck calculator - PC Builds
oder Quadros nvidia quadro | eBay


----------



## julian35152 (14. September 2019)

*AW: Bios wird Verzerrt angezeigt, der Rest nicht*

Das die Total zugeschnürrt ist, war klar.

Ich will einfach nur eine erklärung warum das bios so ist und der rest nicht...


----------



## IsoldeMaduschen (14. September 2019)

*AW: Bios wird Verzerrt angezeigt, der Rest nicht*

HW Info Hardware auslesen mit man sich besser Orientieren kann.
Was zeigt GPU Z?

Und bitte als Anhang


----------



## julian35152 (14. September 2019)

*AW: Bios wird Verzerrt angezeigt, der Rest nicht*

Läuft auf  x16 2.0



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## IsoldeMaduschen (14. September 2019)

*AW: Bios wird Verzerrt angezeigt, der Rest nicht*

Dann scheint etwas mit dem Bios nicht zu stimmen. Eventuell Bios neu Aufsetzen oder mit der Quadro Konfigurieren.


----------



## julian35152 (14. September 2019)

*AW: Bios wird Verzerrt angezeigt, der Rest nicht*

Naja viel kann ma nicht einstellen...


----------



## Stryke7 (29. September 2019)

*AW: Bios wird Verzerrt angezeigt, der Rest nicht*

Ich würde sagen, der Grafikkartentreiber des BIOS kommt mit der Karte nicht klar. 

Du kannst mal nach Updates schauen und dem Hersteller eine Mail schreiben, ob es dafür einen Fix gibt. 
Ansonsten kannst du da nicht viel tun. 

Den verzerrten Windows-Lade-Bildschirm finde ich jetzt nicht so dramatisch, aber wenn du das BIOS gar nicht nutzen kannst, ist das natürlich ziemlich schlecht.


----------



## julian35152 (29. September 2019)

*AW: Bios wird Verzerrt angezeigt, der Rest nicht*

Huch da haste aber was ausgegraben 

Ach für die kiste gibt es kein Support mehr...
War ja eh nur ein Test.


----------

